# The Hawk Watch - Updated 12/17/07



## Seuss

We all know that the Suns get the Hawks pick next year.
It is top 3 protected. So we should keep an eye on them to see
if they're going to make the playoffs and what kind of record they
have. I'll update it every week. 


*Hawk Watch*​*
(updated 12/017/07)*


----------



## Lukasbmw

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

What sucks in that the N.O Hornets would be a 5 seed if they played in the East. Think about that.

The weak eastern coference means that the Hawks have a shot at the playoffs.

We have to hope they miss the playoffs and enter the lottery. That way all the western teams over500 that do not make the playoffs push the Hawks down in the lottery.

Die Atlanta, Die!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



Lukasbmw said:


> What sucks in that the N.O Hornets would be a 5 seed if they played in the East. Think about that.
> 
> The weak eastern coference means that the Hawks have a shot at the playoffs.
> 
> We have to hope they miss the playoffs and enter the lottery. That way all the western teams over500 that do not make the playoffs push the Hawks down in the lottery.
> 
> Die Atlanta, Die!


They play five games in a row against Western teams coming up soon. They've played 13 games so far against East teams. This trip should knock them out of the current playoff standings, as they play Portland, Seattle, Denver (back2back), LA Lakers, and Sacramento. Then they come home and play Denver again. At the end of the month they play Chicago, Utah, Indiana, Detroit, Cleveland, Houston and San Antonio.

In short, I still worry about them being a bottom 3 seed. Charlotte and Portland should be worse, so we just need a couple more to be under them. I seriously doubt Atlanta makes the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

I wish it was unprotected this yr. But I would rather just get it the next yr than have a lower pick and miss out on some people (which is what will prolly happen). Especially, with some of the kids going through school their first yr then, like Rose, Beasley, Mayo, Walker and Gordon. It may be better. And who knows not all of the top potential stars will come out this draft too.

We just better not draft Noah.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



Dissonance19 said:


> I wish it was unprotected this yr. But I would rather just get it the next yr than have a lower pick and miss out on some people (which is what will prolly happen). Especially, with some of the kids going through school their first yr then, like Rose, Beasley, Mayo, Walker and Gordon. It may be better. And who knows not all of the top potential stars will come out this draft too.
> 
> We just better not draft Noah.


The problem with that theory is this. If the Hawks get another 1-3 draft pick in this draft plus the Pacers pick (18-22), they aren't going to be lottery again. The first pick will land them an impact player, and along with the progression of their current players...I don't like the look of that. I'd definitely rather taken a 5-8 pick this year than leaving it up in the air for next year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

What the hell is this?



> Celtics > Suns (conditional if #11 or worse) — Traded Brian Grant, rights to Rajon Rondo, cash considerations to Celtics for first round pick (top 10 protected in 2007) (?-?) on 6/28/06


Source

Is that a mistake? I thought we got cash in return, not a draft pick? If so, we'd get a nice pick next year, since Boston will definitely not be better than the worst 10 teams this year.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> The problem with that theory is this. If the Hawks get another 1-3 draft pick in this draft plus the Pacers pick (18-22), they aren't going to be lottery again. The first pick will land them an impact player, and along with the progression of their current players...I don't like the look of that. I'd definitely rather taken a 5-8 pick this year than leaving it up in the air for next year.


Yeah, you're right 

I guess, I just don't like who we could get at that 5-8 spot or wherever they are this yr haha. Unless someone I'm high on slips. They should've given us both of their picks, not the Celtics/Lakers pick, damnit! 

You know we'll do our annual trade of at least one (maybe two) of our lower picks this yr. No way in hell we trade that Hawks pick.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> What the hell is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Is that a mistake? I thought we got cash in return, not a draft pick? If so, we'd get a nice pick next year, since Boston will definitely not be better than the worst 10 teams this year.



Yeah, they sent us Cleveland's first rder with it. That was one of our 3 picks. We were getting our own, Hawks (maybe), and this

http://nbadraft.net/draftnotes.asp#chi100405b

Phoenix receives a first-round pick from Boston. (Rajon Rondo trade 062806) via Boston receives a 2007 Cleveland (top 10 protected) first-round pick. (Jiri Welsh trade 022405)


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, they sent us Cleveland's first rder with it. That was one of our 3 picks. We were getting our own, Hawks (maybe), and this
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/draftnotes.asp#chi100405b
> 
> Phoenix receives a first-round pick from Boston. (Rajon Rondo trade 062806) via Boston receives a 2007 Cleveland (top 10 protected) first-round pick. (Jiri Welsh trade 022405)


So the Suns have 3 first round picks next year, correct?

The Hawks won tonight against the Blazers. First post updated.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

Correct... 
2007 NBA DRAFT 
PHOENIX SUNS picks:
- Own Pick
- Top 3 Protected Atlanta's Pick
- Top 10 Protected Cleveland's Pick via Boston


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



WildByNature said:


> Correct...
> 2007 NBA DRAFT
> PHOENIX SUNS picks:
> - Own Pick
> - Top 3 Protected Atlanta's Pick
> - Top 10 Protected Cleveland's Pick via Boston


I seriously doubt Boston's pick will go to Cleveland this year, and therefore we won't get it. They are fifth from the bottom right now. It's possible, but doubt it happens.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I seriously doubt Boston's pick will go to Cleveland this year, and therefore we won't get it. They are fifth from the bottom right now. It's possible, but doubt it happens.


Cleveland's pick goes to Phoenix via Boston. "Suns (conditional if #11 or worse) — Traded Brian Grant, rights to Rajon Rondo, cash considerations to *Celtics for first round pick (top 10 protected in 2007)* (?-?) on 6/28/06" LINK


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I seriously doubt Boston's pick will go to Cleveland this year, and therefore we won't get it. They are fifth from the bottom right now. It's possible, but doubt it happens.



It's the Cavs pick going to Boston. Cavs are not gonna be in the lottery or top 10


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

Ahh, my mistake. Good good.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

The Hawks will do what they do best, and that is lose. they'll waste another top 3 pick instead of picking someone really great. The Suns will get the Hawks No.1 overall in '08?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

A win in Denver tonight. Wow.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

I do miss Joe Johnson 

He's avging 28.6 ppg so far. Glad to see him doing really well.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

Lost to L.A. tonight.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Lost to L.A. tonight.






I'm going to update the first page every Monday.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm going to update the first page every Monday.


Cool, but at least I'm bumping the thread!


----------



## ATLien

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

I can't live with myself if Atlanta hands over the #4 pick. If it's #10 or lower, I will be able to sleep at night.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

They lost to the Kings tonight.




First page updated.


----------



## arhie

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

Imagine if we got Josh Smith instead of Diaw. I was stunned that we accepted that, but Diaw turned out better than we thought. Still imagine Josh Smith/Matrix/Stoudemire absolutely sick. And we would have three shot blockers. One who wants to block every shot. And three guys who will dunk on anyone. Sweeeet.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

Meh, what the hell. I might as well sticky this.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

Down with the Hawks! Just don't slip into the cellar. 

Joe Johnson is injured, but don't think he'll miss many more games from it.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



arhie said:


> Imagine if we got Josh Smith instead of Diaw. I was stunned that we accepted that, but Diaw turned out better than we thought. Still imagine Josh Smith/Matrix/Stoudemire absolutely sick. And we would have three shot blockers. One who wants to block every shot. And three guys who will dunk on anyone. Sweeeet.



That would be nasty. Josh has crazy athletic ability.
But Diaw provides a true big man. Yet he's still versatile.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

Diaw is better than Smith, he sucked at the start of the season being out of shape and getting chemistry with Amare back, but there is no doubt Diaw is more talented.

And actually Diaw is a great athlete, the commentators said another night he tested out to be the Suns best leaper ahead of Marion and Amare.

There are actually youtube clips of Diaw dunking from the ft-line with ease in a french dunk contest.

Atlanta's pick is #8 btw and some teams that are better than them should overtake them soon, Memphis with Gasol back, Toronto with Bosh back and Boston if they get AI.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

Update


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



WildByNature said:


> Update
> View attachment 10421





First page updated.


----------



## Phoenix32

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

It would be great if Hawks won't go to playoffs, cause we will get good pick


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



Dr.Seuss said:


> First page updated.






:clap:


----------



## Amareca

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

#4 here we come, hopefully Memphis, Philly and Charlotte stay in the bottom 3, looks good right now.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



Amareca said:


> #4 here we come, hopefully Memphis, Philly and Charlotte stay in the bottom 3, looks good right now.



Updated.


Hawks aren't even close to the playoffs.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

I added a mock draft.


Suns currently have the 4th pick. 

I might start looking into who the Suns would go for.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



Dr. Seuss said:


> I added a mock draft.
> 
> 
> Suns currently have the 4th pick.
> 
> I might start looking into who the Suns would go for.



I think most mock drafts have the Suns with the 4th or 5th pick.

Hopefully people go for Noah or Horford at #3 and Wright can drop to #4.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

I'd love for the Carolina guy(Wright) to be our pick at a #4. I was watching ESPN and they were talking Corey Brewer might be #3 now.


----------



## nffl

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

I am really hoping for Wright right now.If he's not there then Horford. I'm not exactly a Noah fan though so hopefully we don't get him.

Random scenario: We don't make it to the Finals. Marions gone. :sadbanana: We trade him for Ray Allen. Move him to SF and start Barbosa at SG or whatever you want to do (start Bell at sf and Allen at sg, etc.). Durant stays for one more year at UT. Joe Johnson and Josh Smith run into eachother before the night of the first Hawks game next year and each have major tears in their MCL and ACL (Shaun Livingston-type injury). Thus, Atlanta gets a horrible record, hopefully worst. With their pick, we win the first pick in the lottery and draft Durant.

PG- Nash/Barbosa/Banks
SG- Barbosa/Allen/Bell
SF- Allen/Bell/Diaw
PF- Diaw/Durant
C- Amare

Or a starting lineup of Nash, Allen, Diaw, Durant, and Amare, with Bell, Barbosa, and Banks off the bench. 

Mark it down. It's gonna happen.

----
But seriously, there have been rumors that we will package our picks this year and Marion to trade up and get Oden or Durant. I highly doubt that there is weight to them.

http://nba.aolsportsblog.com/2007/04/03/the-phoenix-suns-could-get-kevin-durant/


----------



## Kidd's Nets

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

Wow what a scenario. Instead of trading Marion we could have:

Pg Nash
Sg Barbosa
Sf Durant
Pf Marion
C Stoudemire

Imagine Marion's suppposed ego problems then...


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: The Hawk Watch*



nffl said:


> I am really hoping for Wright right now.If he's not there then Horford. I'm not exactly a Noah fan though so hopefully we don't get him.
> 
> Random scenario: We don't make it to the Finals. Marions gone. :sadbanana: We trade him for Ray Allen. Move him to SF and start Barbosa at SG or whatever you want to do (start Bell at sf and Allen at sg, etc.). Durant stays for one more year at UT. Joe Johnson and Josh Smith run into eachother before the night of the first Hawks game next year and each have major tears in their MCL and ACL (Shaun Livingston-type injury). Thus, Atlanta gets a horrible record, hopefully worst. With their pick, we win the first pick in the lottery and draft Durant.
> 
> PG- Nash/Barbosa/Banks
> SG- Barbosa/Allen/Bell
> SF- Allen/Bell/Diaw
> PF- Diaw/Durant
> C- Amare
> 
> Or a starting lineup of Nash, Allen, Diaw, Durant, and Amare, with Bell, Barbosa, and Banks off the bench.
> 
> Mark it down. It's gonna happen.
> 
> ----
> But seriously, there have been rumors that we will package our picks this year and Marion to trade up and get Oden or Durant. I highly doubt that there is weight to them.
> 
> http://nba.aolsportsblog.com/2007/04/03/the-phoenix-suns-could-get-kevin-durant/


That'll help us out big time........ get rid of our Mr. Everything....... for salary cap space? oh wait, Allen makes more than Marion! So we just get rid of Marion because..... he is really good?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

The Hawk watch is back!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

I vote NO Hawks watch. It's a jinx.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

It's actually pretty fun reading the past posts and predictions, haha ^_^


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

3-7 record right now! Keep doing what you do ATL!


----------



## ATLien

*Re: The Hawk Watch*

Congrat's.

Looks like you guys will be getting a great prospect. This Hawks team is terrible. They got off to a fast start, but they are still the same team from the last 3 years. Doing the same kinds of things wrong. There are 2 things that can turn this season around for Atlanta and that is either firing their coach and/or trading Marvin or Josh Smith for veteran help. If both of those don't happen Phoenix will get the #1 pick


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Hawk Watch - Updated 11/20*

I think just firing your coach would do wonders.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch - Updated 11/20*

Who would they hire instead? This reminds me of a silly 90's show called "Growing Pains".

They need an offensive oriented coach, at least for now. Until, they become a good overall team.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: The Hawk Watch - Updated 11/20*

I hear JVG doesn't have a job....


----------



## All Net

*Re: The Hawk Watch - Updated 11/20*

I dont know, the Hawks look better than last year... Itd be sweet if Phoenix got a 1-3 pick next draft.....


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch - Updated 11/20*

Dammit, the Hawks are doing pretty good........


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: The Hawk Watch - Updated 12/02/07*

6-9 isn't very good.


----------



## the rattler

*Re: The Hawk Watch - Updated 12/02/07*

Started out nice but their starting to suck...


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: The Hawk Watch - Updated 12/02/07*



the rattler said:


> Started out nice but their starting to suck...


And I'm loving every minute of it ^_^


----------



## All Net

*Re: The Hawk Watch - Updated 12/02/07*



IceMan23and3 said:


> 6-9 isn't very good.


The problem is that there is a lotta competition to see who is the worst team.. lol. They won tonight, so they are 7-9... I want them to be at the least the fifth worst team by the end of the season...


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The Hawk Watch - Updated 12/02/07*

They're 12-12, and 7th in the East now........=(


----------



## All Net

yeah, there are doing pretty good... lets all pray for josh smith to get injured!!


----------



## Hyperion

Joe Johnson for Diaw..... man that IS a bad trade!


----------



## MeirToTheWise

IceMan23and3 said:


> Joe Johnson for Diaw..... man that IS a bad trade!


Huh? Diaw was a throw-in to the actual trade, lol.


----------



## Hyperion

MeirToTheWise said:


> Huh? Diaw was a throw-in to the actual trade, lol.


Now it's lookin like he's the centerpiece.


----------



## All Net

IceMan23and3 said:


> Now it's lookin like he's the centerpiece.


yeah, lol, the way things are going, I wouldnt be shocked to see the hawks making to the play offs, then the suns would get what? a 15-20 draft pick? thats crap...


----------



## nffl

As on now they are in the playoffs, but thats the East for you. It sucks because I like watching the Hawks play, but I want them to lose so we'll get a better pick. Hmmm....


----------



## ATLien

They're at 15-13 now. I guess the good news for Phoenix fans is that the East is so even, Atlanta is 15-13 but there's like 6 teams behind them who have the same record or just 1 or 2 games back.


----------



## Seuss

SON OF A *****!

There goes a good pick that we could have really used. That JJ trade is looking to be somewhat even...no one really getting more.


----------



## Dissonance

It can still be a good pick, depending on who we use it on.


----------



## Aylwin

I thought DJ and Alando were good picks. Does it matter? As long as D'Antoni is coach, this team won't be a good place to develop rookies. They're better off somewhere else where they can improve and gain experience. Then hopefully, we can trade for them and instantly have them part of the rotation.

I think our team is good at spotting talent but bad at developing it. I believe even Diaw would be a much better player under a different coach. I'm sure Pop would've knocked some sense into him. And playing along side Parker? Diaw would be killing us. In fact, I predict he'll end up in San Antonio soon enough.

Sorry, I know I keep *Let filter do it* about the same thing these days. But the only way I see D'Antoni's system working is if we have 8 strong players and the rest being solid veterans who don't need much playing time anymore to develop their game or build their confidence. I simply don't see our team as a place for young players with potential. If that potential isn't aleady developed when they come here then it's not going to.


----------



## Kekai

We need a Hawk collapse and the Pacers to pretty much win out. 
I know i'll be praying before I go to bed. Haha.


----------



## ATLien

Draftexpress has it as the 11th pick.

Even if Atlanta could keep it, I don't know if I would think they should hold onto it. I don't really think they need any more rookies, unless it's an elite talent like a Rose or.. someone else. Also I feel pretty dumb for thinking at this time last year that it would be best for Atlanta to give Phoenix their pick in 2007 so that Atlanta could keep their 2008 pick.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, that was before ATL was in the 8th seed. They hadn't updated it. nbadraft.net has it 15th as of 4/7. 

Yeah, Horford's been a stud for you guys. I'm glad we didn't get it last yr. PHX was targeting Noah. What a flop that would've been. I'll take whomever mid first over him any day of the week. I never liked him.


----------



## Hyperion

Well, take some solace in the fact that they could have had Chris Paul and Joe Johnson together in the backcourt! 

Anyways, the Suns need to start drafting based on need and not what's out there. We NEED a 3pt shooter/2guard. Barbosa isn't one, Strawberry isn't one. They are good guards that can't play point but aren't big enough to play the 2.


----------



## Jammin

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, that was before ATL was in the 8th seed. They hadn't updated it. nbadraft.net has it 15th as of 4/7.
> 
> Yeah, Horford's been a stud for you guys. I'm glad we didn't get it last yr. PHX was targeting Noah. What a flop that would've been. I'll take whomever mid first over him any day of the week. I never liked him.


Man... Noah is a great young player, and such a great leader. I don't know how anyone would take a mid-round pick over Noah, unless you're just saying that because you don't like him as a person, not a player.

Look at some of his big games this year.


----------



## All Net

I think the Suns need a stud PG to play when Nash rests and eventually replace him.


----------



## Dissonance

Noah sucks. I just don't like his game. I remember people talked about his great passion. That doesn't do anything for ya when you can't do much else. This goes back to when there was talk of him going #1 too. Thought that was crazy. Also, wasn't he pouting and *****ing on the bench/locker room earlier with the Bulls? Not sure how that's a great leader. 

Horford was the true backbone of UF. 


I just like some of the potential mid first draft options better. A DJ Augustine, Darrell Arthur, Donte Greene, or along those lines. Hard to tell where they're going to go though so.


----------



## Kekai

Well its OFFICIAL...no lottery pick for us... :curse:
Atlanta with the ****in ****ty record of theirs in the playoffs...and Golden State out...thats just wrong.


----------



## Kekai

Anybody else miss these two guys =[


----------



## Seuss

Nope.

I seriously can't even remember Joe Johnson.


----------



## ATLien

The trade took almost as long to see what Phoenix would get out of the deal than it took for the deal to actually become official. Remember that ****? There was like five weeks of uncomfortable will they won't they.

Joe Johnson for Boris Diaw, Rajon Rondo, and whomever Phoenix drafts. I think the risk that Atlanta took didn't come off being as bad as people thought it would at the time of the deal.


----------



## All Net

Joe Johnson is a stud, even though he wanted out we gave him for boris ****ing diaw... we couldve get a better deal... we could at least kept that rajon rondo pick to us, but no...


----------



## ATLien

Didn't Phoenix also trade the picks that turned out to be Nate Robinson and Luol Deng?

In retrospect, it almost looks like Phoenix thought they didn't need any picks and they under valued them.


----------



## charliexmurphey

HAHAHA

we got it


pfffff 

eric gordon


----------



## Dissonance

charliexmurphey said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> we got it
> 
> 
> pfffff
> 
> eric gordon


What are you talking about? It was going to PHX regardless this season. ATL didn't give up a top pick. 

Eric Gordon is going higher than where the pick will be.


----------

